# How much should a GSD puppy cost?



## Vitai Slade (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm very interested in getting a GSD puppy soon, but I'm not sure how much I should expect to pay for a pup. I don't need a show dog or a working dog. I want a friend and family member, but I want him to be healthy too! I know I can go to a breeder, but I feel like I'd end up paying several thousand for a puppy that would be just as healthy as one that I got elsewhere. 

I live in Jacksonville, so I'm looking around my area. I keep hearing good things on this forum about Betty at LittleRiverCanine, but I don't know how much she charges. 

I did see someone posting about AKC registered puppies here: AKC German Shepherd puppies | Jasper | eBay Classifieds (Kijiji) | 35383684

...but I feel like this board would give me a big slap in the face for even considering something other than a breeder. I'm stuck! What should I do?


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

It's not up to this board to judge you or your dog. Do your research and get a pup or dog that you feel comfortable with .


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Contact Betty. She is a member of this board. If I were in FL., she absolutely would have been on my list of potential breeders.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

llombardo said:


> It's not up to this board to judge you or your dog. Do your research and get a pup or dog that you feel comfortable with .


The reason this forum supports RESPONSIBLE breeders (not just anyone who gets 2 dogs together and ends up with puppies) ---> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/welcome-gsd-faqs-first-time-owner/162231-how-find-puppy.html ..........is because most of us are also *responsible dog owners* and are aware of the millions of dogs in kill shelters and rescues and don't want to use our $$$ to give to breeders who are contributing to dogs in this situation.

I'd say if a responsible breeder has pups that are too expensive, then I'd go the the route of the shelters and rescues because if you just want a great pup, and don't care about the lineage, then saving a life would be a big bonus !


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> The reason this forum supports RESPONSIBLE breeders (not just anyone who gets 2 dogs together and ends up with puppies) ---> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/welcome-gsd-faqs-first-time-owner/162231-how-find-puppy.html ..........is because most of us are also *responsible dog owners* and are aware of the millions of dogs in kill shelters and rescues and don't want to use our $$$ to give to breeders who are contributing to dogs in this situation.
> 
> I'd say if a responsible breeder has pups that are too expensive, then I'd go the the route of the shelters and rescues because if you just want a great pup, and don't care about the lineage, then saving a life would be a big bonus !


And this was exactly my point. You can get a pup/dog through rescue or a shelter and not spend thousands if that is what one is comfortable with. The board can support and should support responsible breeders but they still shouldn't judge a person and a person shouldn't feel judged. Like I said the OP should do some research and do what they are comfortable with.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I do judge people that go to shelters and rescues.


I judge that they are wonderful people who care about dogs and know that it's important to them to show that love. They know that it's not the amount of money you spend to get a wonderful dog to add to the joys in your life. 

:happyboogie: :wub::happyboogie: :wub: :thumbup:


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> The reason this forum supports RESPONSIBLE breeders (not just anyone who gets 2 dogs together and ends up with puppies) ---> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/welcome-gsd-faqs-first-time-owner/162231-how-find-puppy.html ..........is because most of us are also *responsible dog owners* and are aware of the millions of dogs in kill shelters and rescues and don't want to use our $$$ to give to breeders who are contributing to dogs in this situation.
> 
> I'd say if a responsible breeder has pups that are too expensive, then I'd go the the route of the shelters and rescues because if you just want a great pup, and don't care about the lineage, then saving a life would be a big bonus !


:thumbup:

Wellbred GSD puppies will cost you anywhere from $1,200-$3,000. 

If that is too much money for you then rescue would be a fantastic option if you can't/don't want to save up the money for a wellbred puppy.

Rescuing is awesome and rewarding!


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

LaRen616 said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Wellbred GSD puppies will cost you anywhere from $1,200-$3,000.
> 
> ...


^^^ 
Yes


----------



## RebGyp (May 24, 2006)

I just paid $1500 for my pup. I wanted/needed assurance on health. 3 months ago I PTS a 14 month old, due to health issues. Absolutely heart breaking. I did not want to go through that again. I paid $700 for that dog.
Years before I had adopted a 10 month old, and she lived to be 12.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

I do not currently have a litter, I'm more than happy to help in way way though, please feel free to contact me via pm with any questions you may have.

Marienhof Kennels is in Jacksonsville. I have used their male on my last couple of litters and was very pleased. I don't know if Michael has a litter currently though. Michael also has a club that meets at his property and it was a nice group of people that supported each other.

If you are willing to look outside Florida I believe Lee Hough of this board has done a recent breeding. Lee has a true multi generational breeding program which is something I admire and think we need far more of in this country.


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

Here are some links that you may find a useful read, Vitai:

I don’t want a show dog; I just want a pet. | Ruffly Speaking

How much is that puppy…say what?!? | Ramblings of a Dog Person

Western Hills Aussies

Stay away from places like kijiji, Craigslist, etc.


----------

